# Biggest regrets on missing Options



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

My new TTS order has included the Tech Pack, Comfort & Sound Pack, Auto Aircon, and Folding Mirrors.

As soon as I realised that non-Tech pack TT's had no satnav, then the Tech Pack became obligatory.

The C&S pack is a no brainer.

The auto Aircon was a late addition, I really didn't want to cough up an extra £500 for it, but knew that at some point during the next 4 months whilst I'm waiting for it, I would begin to regret not spec'ing it more and more.

For £280, the folding mirrors seemed worthwhile, especially to help avoid kerbing the alloys.

So my question is: Have I missed some other option that I will regret, a week or two after taking delivery?

Sure, I'd have liked to have ticked far more boxes, and the red callipers for instance would best suit my colour combo, but in reality won't add value to the ownership experience.

Maybe I'm most worried about lack of Smartphone integration and traffic sign recognition at the moment. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

MartynWhiteley said:


> My new TTS order has included the Tech Pack, Comfort & Sound Pack, Auto Aircon, and Folding Mirrors.
> 
> As soon as I realised that non-Tech pack TT's had no satnav, then the Tech Pack became obligatory.
> 
> ...


You have ticked all the right boxes as far as I am concerned - as you say you have got to stop somewhere.

As for me, my regret is not adding the 'S' option - I can't help but look at the many TTS I see on the road and think 'what if' :?

I have say though that my S-line 2.0 TFSI is a fine machine


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

It is possible to activate traffic sign recognition after delivery, which is what I have done with VCDS, so I wouldn't worry about that too much as long as you have or can find someone that can do coding tweaks... In any case the speed is displayed on the satnav so that would always be there (as long as the satnav knows the speed limit for that stretch of road which it seems to for most). Therefore traffic sign recognition is really only useful for temporary speed limits.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

robes said:


> It is possible to activate traffic sign recognition after delivery, which is what I have done with VCDS, so I wouldn't worry about that too much as long as you have or can find someone that can do coding tweaks... In any case the speed is displayed on the satnav so that would always be there (as long as the satnav knows the speed limit for that stretch of road which it seems to for most). Therefore traffic sign recognition is really only useful for temporary speed limits.


Thanks robes, very useful info/advice


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I only miss not having cruise control, but the car was bought second hand, that was my only trade-off.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Good choice, one thing worth considering although it is a pricey option is Matrix headlights, the way they work is really cool and gives you so much more vision at night - I appreciate them more now that the days are getting shorter here in the UK. The other really cool feature is you get the dynamic indicators on the front (as well as the back). Whilst they don't add to the performance of the car they just look real cool 8)  
I bought my car a few months old so had to find one with everything I wanted which I did apart from the red callipers which I did myself the same day I got the car.
I also have the silver lacquered trim which runs down the side of the seats & centre console, it's really nice and adds some nice contrast to the interior - I think this was a £250 option...Parking plus & reverse camera is really good as well but like you said you have to stop somewhere!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks you've ticked all the right boxes. To me satnav + B&O + digital displays in vents make the most of the new TT awesomness.

I've got a 2.0 quattro TT with pretty much the same extras minus LED headlights (the new TT xenon is just great, no issues here). Sometimes I wish I could go for the TTS, but with all the options that would be another £10k on top, which would be a bit of a stretch for my budget :? , so no regrets really


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

Dino_Donis said:


> Good choice, one thing worth considering although it is a pricey option is Matrix headlights, the way they work is really cool and gives you so much more vision at night - I appreciate them more now that the days are getting shorter here in the UK. The other really cool feature is you get the dynamic indicators on the front (as well as the back). Whilst they don't add to the performance of the car they just look real cool 8)
> I bought my car a few months old so had to find one with everything I wanted which I did apart from the red callipers which I did myself the same day I got the car.
> I also have the silver lacquered trim which runs down the side of the seats & centre console, it's really nice and adds some nice contrast to the interior - I think this was a £250 option...Parking plus & reverse camera is really good as well but like you said you have to stop somewhere!


Thanks DD, I can understand what you say about the Matrix lights, but they are as you say quite pricey.

I can see me rushing down to Wilko's for a pot of red Hamerite the day I collect the car!

I probably will end up retrofitting a reversing camera at some point, but at least that can be done at a sensible price.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you ordering another roadster? If so you might want to consider the wind deflector and the neck warmers.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> Are you ordering another roadster? If so you might want to consider the wind deflector and the neck warmers.


Thanks for pointing out an oversight on my signature!

I'm going for a Coupe this time. I feel it has the edge on looks, and we have a 3 year old granddaughter who may be able to squash in the back for a few months at least!


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bought mine as a used car , has plenty of options on it but I've since has a camera retrofitted.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be without my Hill Hold Assist


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As with many things its all subjective.
I've not get any regrets in terms of missing, i regret paying for parking assistance.

Things i wouldn't be without, are the big things, tech pack, C&S, extended leather, advance key and cruise.
TT has all LED lights on the S, so matrix adds very little and the other cars i have with matrix are not really better or worse in comparison. I'd rather die than pay for 20s, red callipers, rear camera and custom paint.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Privacy Glass is a must have IMO. Can't see that in the list? The LED lights are so good on the TTS, I wouldn't waste money on the expensive Matrix headlights. Advanced Key or as it is known down my way, 'please steal my car with a laptop', no thanks! B&O is a massive yes - especially given how crap the other options are, as is Satnav and the upgraded aircon should be standard, but yes, a must have there too. Hill Hold Assist? If it's an s tronic, not needed IMO and cruise? I've never found it worth having, but I guess if you do a lot of M-way driving. 20's I sit on the fence with, as they'll cost you more in terms of mpg, replacing tyres and inevitable curbing repairs, but the 20" Y spokes do look good. Probably my only regret not having those and also, Red calipers, which work on some colour combinations. Of course, if you want to be different and splash some cash, why not do £2500 for an exclusive colour. I'm still set on Suzuka Grey for the RS I'll be ordering next year. I would NEVER spec the lane assist, which unfortunately was standard on my car. It's utterly useless and I gave up with it after only a couple of tries. Folding mirrors? No, if needed, I just push them in by hand and when parking, just sit up a little and you can easily use the mirrors to aid parking. I'd spec rain sensors and auto dimming rear view mirror if not standard fit and finally, again, personal preference, but alcantara seats are so much better than leather IMO. Super pleased that I went that way with my car.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Personally I would focus on those options which serve a specific useful purpose geared to the way you use your car.Anything of a cosmetic nature I tend to ignore. 
So my rather modest 2.0 litre sport only options are the auto - aircon + folding mirrors + B & O system. I personally believe these are must haves.


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

I bought a demonstrator, many of the above options fitted but I would have liked the folding mirror option, apologies for hijacking the thread but does anyone know if these are a retro fit option ?


----------



## KamG (Feb 9, 2014)

I also think the privacy glass is a must on these mk3s, finishes off the car nicely in my opinion. One thing I'm glad I did spec is the reverse cam & parking plus


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

KamG said:


> I also think the privacy glass is a must on these mk3s, finishes off the car nicely in my opinion. One thing I'm glad I did spec is the reverse cam & parking plus


Sorry privacy glass on cars remind me of Fiesta car vans from the 80s for some reason. Defo not an option for me. Each to their own but would hate to see all cars with it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

KamG said:


> I also think the privacy glass is a must on these mk3s, finishes off the car nicely in my opinion. One thing I'm glad I did spec is the reverse cam & parking plus


Yes, I agree. The TT coupe doesn't look quite 'complete' without the Privacy Glass. Should be standard really.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think privacy glass with frameless windows looks odd, how it suddenly changes shade half way along the car. 
Apart from that - privacy?? For who, sat in the rear seats as if. And they'll offer bog all solar protection as they're so tiny. The rear window might benefit heat wise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

When I ordered my car I specced every option EXCEPT privacy glass. In my opinion it spoils the lines of the car: it breaks the smooth horizontal flow of the TT's design, cutting it in half with a vertical line making it look a bit van-like. I suspect I'm in a minority though, as I also chose the Sport instead of the S-Line for the same reason - I really don't like the purely 'decorative' triangular wedges on the S-Line/TTS side-skirts. Like privacy glass they spoil the smooth flow of the TT's lines and divide the front half of the car from the back half.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

For me (and ignoring the 'Packs')

1. No to privacy glass - glass colour changes half way down the car, bit 'Focus ST' and it makes the car inside darker (had it on an A5), though strangely think it works ok on a white car

2. Definitely yes to Parking Plus, Reverse Cam & Folding Mirrors ( to stop me f*cking up the bumpers and wheels)

3. Traffic sign recognition has been a waste of money

4. Lane assist (as standard is an option I didn't wish I had to pay for as standard)


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the continued advice and comments.

I'm also not attracted to privacy glass this time. Especially on a black car.

These days I see it making some cars too much like vans.

Ironically my Touareg has 90% privacy glass (an addition to the normal R-Line spec), and I wouldn't have chosen it if I'd placed a factory order. However it does suit the white car ok, and seems a better fit on an SUV.

Maybe if I'd gone for a white TTS, then I'd have considered it.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Standard LED headlights are good but the difference with matrix lights cannot be understated. If you drive on poorly lit roads it lights them up almost like it's daytime. Whereas full beam assist only works when there is nobody coming the other way, matrix selectively lights up the road. It makes a massive difference and enables more spirited driving at night.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jonstatt said:


> Standard LED headlights are good but the difference with matrix lights cannot be understated. If you drive on poorly lit roads it lights them up almost like it's daytime. Whereas full beam assist only works when there is nobody coming the other way, matrix selectively lights up the road. It makes a massive difference and enables more spirited driving at night.


I totally agree, they make such a difference & I'm so glad that I got them. You really need to drive the car at night in the rain to see how much improvement they make..it amazing watching them adjust in real-time. Everyone I have had in my car at night has been blown away by them... Although pricey I personally think they are well worth it...

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's just not so. Matrix adds nothing even on rural back roads and I wager most would struggle to see anything 'more'.
LEDs are a step up vs xenons for sure, but again nothing night and day... where as the laser lights on the R8 are noticeable in terms of a step up.

All matrix bring is an AFS of old like functionality and variable intensity to on coming cars - I'd rather have full power all the time... Owning cars with all 3 versions right now, matrix at an extra 1k is just not for me, I'd rather spend money on a worth while option. You might as well just press the weather button for a wider lower beam... and I live in the sticks


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Dino_Donis said:


> I totally agree, they make such a difference & I'm so glad that I got them. You really need to drive the car at night in the rain to see how much improvement they make..it amazing watching them adjust in real-time. Everyone I have had in my car at night has been blown away by them... Although pricey I personally think they are well worth it...


Same here. The local roads here are dark country lanes and the matrix lights make driving in poor conditions easy, dipped beam is a thing of the past. They were a must have option when I chose the car.

I didn't want cruise control as had it on a previous car and almost never used it (like lane assist). Not sure if I'd bother with folding mirrors again either.


----------



## Muddybuggy29 (Sep 24, 2017)

Heated seats a must this time of year


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Muddybuggy29 said:


> Heated seats a must this time of year


Totally agree however I always thought these were standard? May be they were on the cars I had before MK1 225 Coupe, MK2 TTS & now MK3 TTS. However I will say that you could cook yourself on the MK1 heated seat! The dial went up to 9 and i would say that level 3 was the same as level 3 on the MK2 & MK3.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> That's just not so. Matrix adds nothing even on rural back roads and I wager most would struggle to see anything 'more'.
> LEDs are a step up vs xenons for sure, but again nothing night and day... where as the laser lights on the R8 are noticeable in terms of a step up.


I am really surprised by this comment. As I travel everyday on unlit roads and found a massive difference from day 1. With auto full beam on the Xenon or regular LED, as soon as there is a car infront (tail lights), or one coming towards you, the full beam drops completely. If the road is very curvy or hilly, you get dazzled by the oncoming lights and your pupils contract. After the car has gone past, it takes time for your pupils to dilate meaning your vision of the road is restricted for a short time, and the full beam takes several seconds to re-engage. With matrix, the lane forward is still illuminated meaning your pupils don't have to adjust as much and you don't get dazzled by oncoming vehicles as easily either.

For me at least, I feel much more comfortable driving faster, safely with Matrix lights.I still haven't played with the Navigation feature where it is supposed to light up the turns you are about to take to help you avoid missing a turn, but I am more skeptical about that one

On a side note, the number of cars on the road with badly aligned headlights is insane these days...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jonstatt said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That's just not so. Matrix adds nothing even on rural back roads and I wager most would struggle to see anything 'more'.
> ...


May be his wasn't working properly? I think the bottom line is that you have to go in a car to see them working then decide for yourself whether you think they are worth the money - I do! Plus you get the dynamic front indicators to match the rears 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And the normal forum mentality of "owners defence" shows it's ugly head again.. be it colour, version or options.. Man your guns and defend your purchases to the death boys. You must justify you didn't waste that money. 

I'll wager those who are now singing the praises of "matrix lights" have never had laser lights and their last car was equipped with Xenons or Halogens from the dark ages (pun). I'll repeat, i have ALL three NOW, Matrix is not a step up over the LED lights standard on the TTS. Drive to your dealers and take one out... I use them ALL back to back pretty much EVERY week.. matrix "can" shape the main beam when you have HBA enabled depending on traffic conditions.

So, those that are saying matrix are "so good" - what headlights did your last car have that you are comparing against? :wink: Not that it matters to me, i have them!


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> And the normal forum mentality of "owners defence" shows it's ugly head again.. be it colour, version or options.. Man your guns and defend your purchases to the death boys. You must justify you didn't waste that money.
> 
> I'll wager those who are now singing the praises of "matrix lights" have never had laser lights and their last car was equipped with Xenons or Halogens from the dark ages (pun). I'll repeat, i have ALL three NOW, Matrix is not a step up over the LED lights standard on the TTS. Drive to your dealers and take one out... I use them ALL back to back pretty much EVERY week.. matrix "can" shape the main beam when you have HBA enabled depending on traffic conditions.
> T
> So, those that are saying matrix are "so good" - what headlights did your last car have that you are comparing against? :wink: Not that it matters to me, i have them!


Errr I have access to my parents Audi Q3 with LED normal headlights and my TTS with matrix and I can promise you they are totally different!! I just don't understand how you say there is no difference?! I am talking about HBA as that is the main selling point of Matrix

Please don't create a flame with accusations. That's really uncalled for


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i don't understand how you think LED and Matrix are massively different... so were even.
HBA kinda is sorta different in that you get the blue icon even when full beam is not fully on as its changing the pattern to stop dazzle which does make it feel like its not working the first few time you use it. You can get the same low level lighting effect by pressing the weather button on the switch.

Agree, to disagree. This is why it's an option it gives people a choice - pay or don't. 
But it's my regret in terms of paying for it.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

The main advantage of matrix headlights is not really how much they light up the road ahead. It is the convenience of not having to constantly dip your headlights whenever there is approaching traffic, then switch back to full beam once it's passed. It can be quite stressful and distracting driving at pace along unlit winding country roads, constantly on the lookout for the lights of another car approaching, or maybe one you are following. The matrix system frees you from all that - you can just sail along and let the headlights deal with all that automatically.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't want to engage in a flame war, hey an option is an option, if you want it pay for it, if not walk on by.

There is a bit of confusion about the lights. With LED lights you have the option of HBA (high beam assist). And you have the option of matrix, which includes the HBA.

HBA recognises if there is a vehicle ahead and automatically dips the lights, returning back to full when the road is clear. It also knows if you're in town (30 limit) from gps, and keeps lights dipped there.

Matrix goes one step further, and rather than dip the beam it selectively turns on/off parts of the LED light matrix (hence the name) so that you can effectively drive all the time without dazzling other drivers. At first you think it's not working as it appears the light is on full beam all the time! After a while when you realise no-ones flashing you that it is... as said it means on dark roads you don't suddenly lose the view ahead or to to the sides.

If you drive mainly in town or lit roads, neither HBA or matrix would be worth it. But down dark wet lanes both features are definitely noticeable, and imho worth it. And yes I've driven Q3 and Q2 with 'normal' LEDs.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

My CL500 and CLS had HBA, but I actually found it dangerous when driving down fast unlit B Roads, since its response time was too slow when returning to full beam. I felt I could likely end up in a hedge by the time full beam was back in action. I could respond quicker than the software it seems.

I liken the matrix lights issue to the heated steering wheel. I'd never had one of those before, until early this year, now both our cars have it as standard spec.

If you'd asked me last year, I'd have said I'd be the last person to ever specify a heated steering wheel, but I've gotten quite used to them now!

Back on topic, I've finalised the TTS spec, and just added the coordinated extended leather. Initially I didn't think I was keen on too much red, especially around the centre console, but having studied all the TT's for sale on Autotrader, I find very few with extended red leather, so decided to invest the extra £100.

But no Matrix, no Privacy Glass, No metallic, No 20", No rear camera (as yet!).


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Change no to yes on 20s. worth it for the ascetic value alone.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

if i could spec again i would defiantly have the reversing camera,trying to manoeuvre into a tight space is not an easy task, because of the shape of the TT there are many blind spots so i would defiantly consider the camera,as far as the matrix lights go i am an advocate and i have them,to be honest i wanted the dynamic front indicators so i paid for them and for me the HBA works well but thats just my opinion,and this is why these things are options, not everybody wants the same.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm with Toshiba, I find the Matrix lights extremely annoying, a total waste of money imo.

On the other hand the extended leather is well worth the cost and it looks great with the Express Red


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

Reasty said:


> if i could spec again i would defiantly have the reversing camera,trying to manoeuvre into a tight space is not an easy task, because of the shape of the TT there are many blind spots so i would defiantly consider the camera,as far as the matrix lights go i am an advocate and i have them,to be honest i wanted the dynamic front indicators so i paid for them and for me the HBA works well but thats just my opinion,and this is why these things are options, not everybody wants the same.


If the camera wasn't an easy retro, then I'd probably cough up now, but it just becomes 'another 500 quid' and where do you stop. Of course in June next year, when I'm paying £650 for it to be retrofitted, I'll be wishing I'd followed your advice!

I suspect that the one thing the Matrix does well is HBA. My CL had Xenons and probably accounted for the sluggish response. The CLS had LEDs, but 2012 tech, and not of matrix flavour.

It's interesting how no ones mentioned active cruise.

I had that on the CL, and more recently on a Golf GTD. The Golf version was better due to later tech, but I didn't conclude it was worth paying extra for (perhaps if it's foggy and you are very brave it could be useful!).

It came in to it's own on busy single carriage way A roads, but I found it a pain on motorways, due to space invaders.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Why not privacy glass? It finishes the cars *aesthetics especially on a black car.

Saw the Y 20's on a Mk3 recently and they almost looked too big for the car


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't specifically comment on HBA or Matrix as my 2017 TT S-Line Roadster had neither and only has LED's. I say only by my previous car was a Porsche with Xenons and the difference on stepping up to the LED's is absolutely amazing. The TT's LED's light up the road like nothing I have ever experienced before.

As for having to manually change from high beam to low beam - I like to control this myself and I really have better things to worry about :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Why not privacy glass? It finishes the cars *aesthetics especially on a black car.
> 
> Saw the Y 20's on a Mk3 recently and they almost looked too big for the car


Totally agree re Privacy Glass, although some think it makes a TT look like a van or a fiesta ST :lol:

I had a loaner with Matrix lamps - I honestly couldn't tell if they were any better than the LED lights on my TTS, which are pretty damn good. Hence, not something I'd option, given £ vs benefit.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Matrix Lights - I have them. Yes they are quite good and you don't need to do anything apart from switch them on. Would I miss them if they weren't there? No. Would I be perfectly happy without them or the dynamic front indicators. Yes. Do I think they are worth the £1k price tag? No.

Extended leather - In red? No, IMO creates too much red in the cabin and too 'in your face'

Reverse camera - On a roadster yes but not necessary on a coupe. I have no issues parking my coupe but when I had a loaner mk3 roadster for a week or so the visibility in it was awful.

Privacy Glass - Either with or without is fine

19 or 20 inch wheels - Again, either is fine but don't get the 20's if you like a softer ride. The ride is not at all bad on the 20's but the 19's are definitely smoother


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

May be some confusion on here? When i refer to the Matirx lights I'm of course talking about the high beam mode with traffic - I'm sure the low beam is similar to standard LEDs...which are definitely very good.

I bought a car which was heavily loaded with options because:-
a) I wanted them.

b) I've been on here for a long time and always ready about people trying to retrofit options, some are easy and some are not so easy and/or expensive - sometimes a lot more expensive than having them factory fitted. Some seem to be impossible to retrofit i .e. Hold Assist which is I think a £90 option.

c) Adding options which are not factory fitted can have issues with your insurance - not problem normally but if you are in the unfortunate position where you have to make a claim it might become an issue....

d) As I had a clear vision on what options I wanted, when I come to sell the car I'm sure it will make it easier to sell as I'm sure there are people who have certain things on their shopping list that they are not willing to compromise on. I.e. the first car I looked at didn't have deluxe air-con and I didn't buy it as it was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

A 5th cylinder?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Better sound system but should not have to when better can be found on budget cars these days.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

90TJM said:


> Better sound system but should not have to when better can be found on budget cars these days.


Yeah, totally agree with you on that. I had the Audi Sound System on an S3 and it was crap. I had a loaner TT with it whilst my car was being serviced and that wasn't any better. B&O is a must have option if you want a good sound system.


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pat27 said:


> Bought mine as a used car , has plenty of options on it but I've since has a camera retrofitted.


Any advice where to do this? I assume you mean parking sensors which i'm in need of!


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

BauhauTTS said:


> A 5th cylinder?


You get the prize for the best response, LOL!


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

MartynWhiteley said:


> BauhauTTS said:
> 
> 
> > A 5th cylinder?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

chappers09 said:


> Pat27 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought mine as a used car , has plenty of options on it but I've since has a camera retrofitted.
> ...


I sourced genuine Audi parts ( Front sensors & Reverse camera etc) I then had them fitted by Autotecnica in Hull , as usual the guys there did an excellent job.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Apple car play for me


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ceramic brakes if they were cheaper to reduce unsprung mass otherwise got everything l wanted this time round that l didn't get on the MK2.

Shame the clever radar cruise control isn't available.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have it on another Audi and the best part of radar cruise is the traffic mode, set it and the car just follows the one in front - all the stress goes out of the window.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I have it on another Audi and the best part of radar cruise is the traffic mode, set it and the car just follows the one in front - all the stress goes out of the window.


Why wasn't this an option on the TTS but was on the S3? Ride height of the vehicle?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

thegingerone said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I have it on another Audi and the best part of radar cruise is the traffic mode, set it and the car just follows the one in front - all the stress goes out of the window.
> ...


I doubt it was that.

More likely a cost benefit case of the design costs vs likely units sold. There is a reasonable expectation that purchasers of a mass production family/executive car may be spending a lot of time in traffic and so want to spec this feature, but less so for a sports car like the TT.

Omitting it does mean the TT doesn't have any collision avoidance, which got it marked down a little in the NCAP ratings. So that would have been a plus for including it, but again is a 5 star NCAP rating really the top consideration for sports car buyers vs those for a family car? Probably not.


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Having had a new loan car of an A8, I have to agree with the radar cruise control. It adapts to speed limits on the roads, follows vehicles in front, keeps a safe distance and amazingly brakes when coming up to roundabouts on major roads. The heads up display was also pretty good.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Having bought a TTS recently after 3 months of looking for one with the right spec and colour, I'm surprised more people don't spec the front parking sensors. They're such a useful option and help to avoid the old Ford "base model" look as recently seen on a C-class AMG C43!








 :lol:


----------

